

Introducing MetaReader – MetaFilter iOS Client - nathanmock
http://nathanmock.com/archives/introducing-metareader

======
nathanmock
OP here, 10 free promo codes!
[http://redeemco.com/g/metareader_8jmx/](http://redeemco.com/g/metareader_8jmx/)
Thanks for your feedback!

